# SchH Books - Your favorites?



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anyone have any personal favorites to suggest that I might add to the following list of books that I already have?

1. SchH: Theory and Training Methods (Barwig & Hilliard) 

2. Advanced SchH (Balabanov & Duet) 

3. SchH Obedience: Training in Drive (Booth) 

4. Tracking Dog: Theory & Methods (Johnson) 

4. Training the Behavior: Tips, techniques, and theory for the working dog trainer (Patterson) 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There really aren't that many books on SchH out there. You've got most, and pretty much all of the good ones.









Another I'd add to the list is "Der Schutzhund" by Helmut Raiser. 

Patterson's tracking book "Tracking From the Beginning" is good too. Most of what is in it is covered in the tracking section of "Training the Behavior" though, so probably not worth having both. Patterson's old book "SchH Protection Training" is also very good, though long out of print. But again, much of this is already in "Training the Behavior".

I also really like Booth's "Purely Positive Training: Companion to Competition". It's not as SchH specific as the book she did with Dildei, but IMO is a better, more comprehensive training book overall.

Balabanov's DVD series "Obedience Without Conflict" is also excellent.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm really bad with reading books about training (much prefer to just be shown) but I was e-mailing with another club's helper and he wanted me to read the "Purely Positive" one by Booth so I'm trying to find it.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions! 

I googled Booth's "Purely Positive Training: Companion to Competition" and found it on Leerburg and Amazon so I'll be ordering it soon







The others I will definately be looking into getting as well.



> Quote: I'm really bad with reading books about training (much prefer to just be shown)


*sigh* Sometimes I sure wish I was more like this!







I have an extremely over-analytical brain and I thrive on absorbing every little detail that my grey matter can handle...that's not always a good thing though!! I'm often worse than a pre-school kid with all the "why this, why that" questions that are floating around in my head!









Chris, do you know off hand where I can find/order the Balabanov DVD series?


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI'm really bad with reading books about training (much prefer to just be shown) but I was e-mailing with another club's helper and he wanted me to read the "Purely Positive" one by Booth so I'm trying to find it.


Fantastic book

But hard to find!


----------

